# Modifier RT or LT on J codes?



## michelleaapc2012 (May 19, 2017)

Are modifiers required on J codes? I have read yes and no. Who knows the answer or where I can find the answer in writing?


----------



## CodingKing (May 19, 2017)

I'm not sure where its in writing but the payer i work for we deny J codes w/ modifiers other than JW. There is no real reason for laterality to be indicated on this code, no edits to worry about.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (May 24, 2017)

Thank you, that's all I needed to know.


----------

